# PDU größe und TCP/IP frame



## BorisDieKlinge80 (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab nochmal ne frage zu PDU größen.. bei S7-400 sind es ja 448Bytes und bei S7-300 sind es 240 Byts. Nun hab ich mir die Datenpackete übes netz angeschaut, welche zwischen ner S7-400 und nem OPC SErver hin und her geschickt werden. Nun hab ich endeckt, das ein OPC server TCP/IP datenframes von 942 Bytes größe statt nur 448 Bytes überträgt. Wie ist das möglich? Dachte die TCP/IP packete ains auf PDU beschränkt. 


Grüße


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Februar 2009)

Welcher OPC-Server und welche Steuerung (die genaue Bestellnummer)?
Anmerkung: Es sind 240 und 480 Bytes PDU-Size. Davon geht der Overhead weg und es bleiben beim Lesen aus einem Bereich 222 bzw. 462 Bytes übrig.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (10 Februar 2009)

Ne VIPA 317 Speedport und der Softing OPC Server.. mit AGLink 4 


```
//ANFRAGE ZUR SPS
10.02.2009 13:22:35.734; 288: Client to Server (31 bytes)
0000  03 00 00 1F 02 F0 80 32  01 00 00 3A 00 00 0E 00  .......2...:....
0010  00 04 01 12 0A 10 02 03  AE 00 03 84 00 58 50     .............XP 

/// ANTWORT VON SPS
10.02.2009 13:22:35.781; 288: Server to Client (967 bytes)
0000  03 00 03 C7 02 F0 80 32  03 00 00 3A 00 00 02 03  .......2...:....
0010  B2 00 00 04 01 FF 04 1D  70 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  ........p&.&.&.&
0020  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0030  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0040  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0050  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0060  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0070  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0080  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0090  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
00A0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
00B0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
00C0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
00D0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
00E0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
00F0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0100  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0110  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0120  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0130  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0140  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0150  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0160  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0170  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0180  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0190  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
01A0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
01B0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
01C0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
01D0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
01E0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
01F0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0200  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0210  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0220  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0230  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0240  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0250  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0260  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0270  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0280  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0290  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
02A0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
02B0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
02C0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
02D0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
02E0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
02F0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0300  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0310  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0320  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0330  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0340  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0350  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0360  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0370  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0380  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
0390  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
03A0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
03B0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A 26  .&.&.&.&.&.&.&.&
03C0  8A 26 8A 26 8A 26 8A                              .&.&.&.
```


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Februar 2009)

Dann hat diese Vipa wohl eine PDU-Size von 960 Bytes.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (10 Februar 2009)

Für 1000 Dints = 4000 Bytes

Werden 5 Anfragen gemacht:

4 * 942 Byte 

1* 232 Byte

Dauer ca. 150ms

wäre eine übertragungsrate von 26,66 KB/s kann das sein???

EDIT: schwankt aber arg.. kann auch mal 600ms gehen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Februar 2009)

Wenn du am schon am mithören bist kannst du dir ja mal die Antwort der SPS beim Aufbau der S7-Verbindung ansehen.
Im Parameterteil auf Bytes 6/7 steht dann die PDU-Größe welche von der SPS zurückgemeldet wird.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (11 Februar 2009)

ohh danke , gute idee 

EDIT: Ich weis alleding nich komplett was alles Bytes in einem Frame bedeuten. Ein paar konnte ich enziffern.. aber gibt irgendwo ne doku wo das Beschrieben ist? grüße


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Februar 2009)

libnodave ist doch open source. Da wird doch was dazu drin stehen.


----------



## pvbrowser (11 Februar 2009)

TCP/IP kennt GAR KEINE PDU Grössen !
Es ist stream orientiert.

ISO/OSI hingegen arbeitet mit PDU's
Die Krücke, die Siemens bei den SPS'en nutzt, nennt sich ISO on TCP und
setzt OSI künstlich auf TCP/IP auf (Port 102).
Dabei wird ein eigener Header noch mal draufgesetzt.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/ma...mensTCP.html#5f09e6c3ef726892e398b96a292c733a

und

http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/ma...mensTCP.html#a43942074ce5a2e879994a783a784fe2

Siehe unseren Siemens Treiber:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlSiemensTCP.html

PDU's werden bei TCP/IP höchstens in der Anwendungsschicht (nach ISO/OSI Modell) verwendet. Auf der Transportschicht ist das aber alles stream orientiert.

Siehe auch unseren Modbus Treiber:
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlModbus.html


----------



## klaly (12 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

die VIPA fährt auf TCP/IP definitiv mit PDUsize = 960 Byte. 
Sie kann aber auch die kleineren PDU = 240 u. 480
Die gewünschte PDU Size gibt übrigens der Client vor, z.B. OPC-Server 
oder Simatic Manager, bei letzterem hab ich bisher nie PDU > 480 gesehen.

Die Gegenstelle SPS gibt im Verbindungsaufbau eine Bestätigung der 
PDU Size zurück, so kann die SPS sagen, nein ich kann z.B. nur 480 Byte.


mfG. klaly


----------



## danareis (22 Dezember 2009)

Danke für die interessante Diskussion! Hatte mir so eine ähnliche Frage auch schon mal gestellt. Frohe Wiehnachten!

Dana


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Dezember 2009)

Aber PDU != PDU  Wir meinen hier die Protocol Data Unit


----------



## danareis (22 Dezember 2009)

...und ich nicht, ist schon klar! Frohes Fest!


----------

